# Y'all Are Weird



## kurlyq101 (Sep 5, 2022)

And so am I. Do I believe mantis are probably to be revered as unearthly beings who exist to contradict earthly gender norms? Who teach us the duality of nature? Yes and duh. Haha! 

Anyway! I am just a nature lover who is good at taking care of things (and thoroughly researching). I actually just got my first 2 mantis ever a couple nights ago. They came to me on the same day that I helped get a 1-2 day old squirrel pinky get adopted by a new-mom squirrel with actual maternal instict, unlike her mother who likely pushed her out of the nest because she was a Scorpio moon.

I am greatly interested in conservation. My background is in Linguistics and Public Health. I was/am particularly into the human-environment relationship as it pertains to personal wellness and sustainability. I currently work with cognitively declining elders, and am getting interested in the concept of creating a best practice for elder-care whose framework combines Thanotology (death & dying) with Environmental Psychology. Basically, how can immersion in nature & intentional, consistent observation of natural cycles imbedded into other social activities help the elderly feel more at peace daily in their end of life?

Pets-wise I'm a dog person getting into mantis-keeping for the creature in itself AND as a very in-advance warm-up to tarantualas. Also hoping to have isos/millipedes and cats one day.


----------



## agent A (Sep 5, 2022)

welcome!


----------



## Cosmic Kitten (Sep 5, 2022)

Welcome!


----------



## The Wolven (Sep 6, 2022)

wElComE! *broken record*


----------



## Orin (Sep 6, 2022)

Children really like bugs, maybe the elderly too.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 9, 2022)

Welcome


----------



## Dimity (Sep 11, 2022)

Hello and welcome,

Who really gets to decide what weird is? My mother, who's 97 looks at the mantids and will hold one if I put it in her hand, but she doesn't see the appeal. Neither does my friend (he's afraid) or my boyfriend. But I love all things animal, and science, history, biology, de-extinction... Everything I like to talk about they look at me like I've grown an extra head. Plus I have a clouder of cats each different from the other. I'm glad to see you still here agent A.


----------



## Tell (Sep 12, 2022)

*The world needs more people like you.*


----------



## Dimity (Sep 14, 2022)

Thanks. It needs more people like you too.


----------

